

How I Published my Book on Go - cdoxsey
http://www.doxsey.net/blog/how-to-write-a-book%3A-money-and-publishing

======
epoxyhockey
Did you consider self-publishing via an affiliate marketing service like
ClickBank? I consider a book on Golang to be niche enough to warrant pricing
in the area of $50-$100, but that may just be me.

Thanks for sharing your experience!

EDIT: One afterthought.. perhaps you could borrow the model that
[http://ruby.railstutorial.org/](http://ruby.railstutorial.org/) uses. The
HTML online version of the book is free, but the PDF download is $26. Since
you already have [http://www.golang-book.com/](http://www.golang-book.com/)
that enjoys reasonably steady traffic, why not give it a shot?

------
dougbarrett
I'm glad I saw this, I have been looking for a book on Go to use as a
resource. I've jumped right in with success, but I feel like I'm missing some
of the main fundamentals that could expand my knowledge further. Just bought
the Kindle version :)

------
carbon8
FWIW, having read through this book, I highly recommend it for anyone
interested in learning Go. It provides a good, clear introduction to the
language and is very easy to digest.

------
sunnybythesea
Thanks for sharing your experience! I'm wondering how does the editorial
process work with this approach? How does the publisher ensure quality?

~~~
cdoxsey
Create Space has automated systems that check technical things (like images
being in the right format). I don't think there's much of any review of
content.

It only took a few hours to get approved once I submitted it.

